# Moving to Cairo in a month with a 3 year old and two 8 month olds...



## ecampero (May 7, 2012)

Hello,

We are moving to Cairo in 5 weeks with a 3 year old and two 8 month old babies... We will be in the area of Katameya/5th Settlement just off Street 90 near Katameya Downtown Mall. I would appreciate any advice on English speaking nurseries in that area where my son could go. Also any suggestions on mother and baby groups in that area or activities for the younger girls...
Also if there is anything you feel I should take for the babies that I cannot find in Cairo etc.

Many thanks in advance!


----------



## PoleDancer (Apr 14, 2010)

ecampero said:


> Also if there is anything you feel I should take for the babies that I cannot find in Cairo


Tequila?


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Hello and welcome to the forum,


I only know of nurseries in Maadi but I do think people from Katameya use Maadi nurseries,

Cairo is a great city in that you can get everything you need, you might not be able to get it all the time and shopping around for it might be what you have to do but you will get it,


----------



## ecampero (May 7, 2012)

The kids have never lived in Mexico so I've managed to keep them off the tequila for now! 
Thanks for your message MAidenScotland, ideally I don't want to be sat in a car twice a day for hours, so I think Maadi lovely as it is, might be too far. My priority is to send him somewhere nearby, especially as we have the other 2. 
By the way, do you have a special section for example where people can advertise that their maids are looking for jobs etc...I tried looking but couldn't find anything here. Or should I just post a new thread? I'm new to this!
Thanks a lot


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Sorry we don't allow adverts but finding a maid is easy, finding a good one a bit more difficult.

You will havea couple choices.. you can employ an Egyptian lady who will come in and clean but the chances are she will not speak English. You can also employ and Egyptian girl who will live in but again she will speak little or no English. 

You can employ a Filipina who are very much in demand as they are known for working hard and are generally honest. They are paid far more than local Egyptian ladies,they tend to speak English and Arabic and of course Tagalog is derived from Spanish. The Filipina girls don't like to live in unless you are offering a fantastic package.


I am sure you will be approached to see if you want a maid and of course just ask around your neighbourhood.

maiden


----------



## ecampero (May 7, 2012)

thanks for your quick reply! Would you mind telling me what their average salary is? (THe Filipinas i mean). 
May I post a thread saying that I'm moving to Cairo in June and if anyone is leaving the country and wants to recommend their maid I will be looking?


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

ecampero said:


> thanks for your quick reply! Would you mind telling me what their average salary is? (THe Filipinas i mean).
> May I post a thread saying that I'm moving to Cairo in June and if anyone is leaving the country and wants to recommend their maid I will be looking?




Filipinas are looking for about 600 US dollars a month.. that would be for a 6 day week or they will work by the hour. They do not expect anything else other than maybe a snack mid day and of course water.

I have a Filipina maid who lives in, I don't pay her 600 but I do provide everything for her and I mean everything.. food, medicine, flights, visa, haircuts, satelitte tv, internet.. 2 months holiday ever two years.. 

Egyptians are in my opinion very poorly paid.. I know people who only pay 30 le a day!!! Egyptian maids can also be men and they will expect and ask for extras and rightly so considering what they are working for but it does get tiring being constantly asked for money for various illnesses and deaths in the family.


Sorry you cant post a thread asking for maids.. but hey you already have

I can ask my maid if she knows anyone in that area who is looking for work and if so how much do they want.

Maiden.


----------



## Sonrisa (Sep 2, 2010)

ecampero said:


> Hello,
> 
> Also if there is anything you feel I should take for the babies that I cannot find in Cairo etc.
> 
> Many thanks in advance!


Pull up diapers can be difficult to find. Also there is very limited selection of bottled pure for babies, and imported brands are very expensive... so best to make your own - Bring your food procesor.


----------



## Milouk84 (Mar 17, 2012)

ecampero said:


> Hello,
> 
> We are moving to Cairo in 5 weeks with a 3 year old and two 8 month old babies... We will be in the area of Katameya/5th Settlement just off Street 90 near Katameya Downtown Mall. I would appreciate any advice on English speaking nurseries in that area where my son could go. Also any suggestions on mother and baby groups in that area or activities for the younger girls...
> Also if there is anything you feel I should take for the babies that I cannot find in Cairo etc.
> ...


Tylenol, if you use it, is a must for babies and for adults. 

Motrin or ibuprofen, you can find Brofen but it's not as strong. 

Also swimming diapers, i never saw them there. 

Cereal, if you want, you can find corn flakes but not any other kind.

a good sippy cup.


I will try to remember more.


----------



## ecampero (May 7, 2012)

Thank you very much for your messages, I will start preparing my list of things to get before I travel! If anyone has any other suggestions I appreciate it


----------



## DeadGuy (Jan 22, 2010)

ecampero said:


> .........
> Also if there is anything you feel I should take for the babies that I cannot find in Cairo etc.
> ...........


Fresh air.........:ranger:


----------



## Milouk84 (Mar 17, 2012)

Fluoride free toothpaste for the babies, finger toothbrushes are available.


----------

